# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  νεο καναλι στο youtube με διαφορες κατασκευες.

## johngr

για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εχω φτιαξει ενα καναλι με διαφορες κατασκευες που φτιαχνω κατα καιρους.
οποιος θελει ας ριξει μια ματια.δεν αποσκοπω σε κατι απο αυτο μιας και για να βγαλεις χρηματα απο κει χρειαζονται χιλιαδες συνδρομητες και παρα πολλα views.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsQ...muXmbLP1VFXAow

----------

Lord Vek (16-06-18), 

nick1974 (02-06-18), 

Sakan89 (02-06-18), 

SeAfasia (16-06-18), 

Sigal (16-06-18), 

ThanosR (16-06-18), 

vasilllis (02-06-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εχω φτιαξει ενα καναλι με διαφορες κατασκευες που φτιαχνω κατα καιρους.
> οποιος θελει ας ριξει μια ματια.δεν αποσκοπω σε κατι απο αυτο μιας και για να βγαλεις χρηματα απο κει χρειαζονται χιλιαδες συνδρομητες και παρα πολλα views.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsQ...muXmbLP1VFXAow



Μπράβο Γιάννη !!! Κι εδώ γίνονται κάποιες κατασκευές παρόμοιες και ανταλλάσονται και γνώμες (!!!)

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## nick1974

> για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εχω φτιαξει ενα καναλι με διαφορες κατασκευες που φτιαχνω κατα καιρους.



 :Thumbup1: 





> δεν αποσκοπω σε κατι απο αυτο μιας και για να βγαλεις χρηματα απο κει χρειαζονται χιλιαδες συνδρομητες και παρα πολλα views.




και τωρα σοβαρα, αυτο θα ηταν κακο?
εχω σιχαθει ειλικρινα να ακουω οτι καποιος ειναι καλος ανθρωπος αν μας δινει τα παντα τζαμπα ενω αν βγαλει κατι εστω για τον κοπο του ειναι καθικι  :Tongue2: 

Απο μενα ΜΑΚΑΡΙ -αν και δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα λιγο δυσκολο- να φτασεις να χεις views τοσα που να βγαζεις και καποια χρηματα απ αυτο γιατι αυτοματα σημαινει πως υπαρχει κοσμος που ασχολειται με ποιο σοβαρα θεματα απ τους τηλεμαγειρες και τις υπολοιπες βλακειες.
Στην Ελλαδα παντως οι μονοι που καταφερνουν να κερδιζουν καποια  χρηματα απ το youtube ειναι οσοι κανουν stand up comedy (και ειναι μια χαρα, δε βρισκω κατι κακο στο να βγαζουν χρηματα απ το χομπυ η τη δουλεια τους) και οι τυπησες που δειχνουν μακιγιαζ

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## michalism

Συγχαρητήρια για το κανάλι, καλοτάξιδο, και εύχομαι να βγάλεις και κάτι από αυτό! Όπως λέει και ο Νίκος πιο πάνω,  δεν είναι καθόλου κακό. Νομίζω το να χρησιμοποιείς τα αγγλικά ως γλώσσα βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στο να έχεις περισσότερη κίνηση μιας και το ακροατήριο είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο. Εγω πάντως έγινα συνδρομητής σου!





> Στην Ελλαδα παντως οι μονοι που καταφερνουν να κερδιζουν καποια  χρηματα  απ το youtube ειναι οσοι κανουν stand up comedy (και ειναι μια χαρα, δε  βρισκω κατι κακο στο να βγαζουν χρηματα απ το χομπυ η τη δουλεια τους)  και οι τυπησες που δειχνουν μακιγιαζ



Αυτό κατά κύριο λόγο είναι σωστό, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάτι εξαιρέσεις όπως ένας τύπος με φανταστηκές ξυλοκατασκευές, και ένας με Arduino tutorials.

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μπράβο! Γράφτηκα κι εγώ στο κανάλι σου! Μια και είμαι συνδρομητής πλέον νομίζω πως μπορώ να ...ζητήσω κιόλας κάτι. Θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ αν γίνεται οδηγίες βήμα - βήμα για τις κατασκευές. Για το κουτί έκθεσης πλακετών δεν είδα π.χ. οδηγίες ούτε στο βίντεο ούτε στην σελίδα  :frown:  Η παρουσίαση πάντως είναι πολύ καλή!

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## aktis

Καλή συνέχεια . Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν και κειμενάκια κατω απο το βίντεο ( οχι υπότιτλοι όπως βάζεις )  με λεπτομέρειες που δεν πιάνει εύκολα το αυτί ή το μάτι.
Την μουσικη θα την προτιμουσα πιο χαλαρωτική ! ( είναι πολύ μονότονη για τα γούστα μου  )

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Την μουσικη θα την προτιμουσα πιο χαλαρωτική ! ( είναι πολύ μονότονη για τα γούστα μου  )



ενταξει, κι εγω θα προτιμουσα Metal που ειναι του δικου μου γουστου, αλλα ο δημιουργος των βιντεο εχει διαφορετικα γουστα απ τα δικα μου και τα δικα σου  :Tongue2:  
Τη στιγμη που τα παντα τα γραφει με κειμενα στην οθονη δε νομιζω πως ειναι απαραιτητος καποιος σχολιασμος η "υποδειξη", αφου στην τελικη δε χρειαζεται ηχος για να παρακολουθησεις το βιντεο. 
Αν σ αρεσει το ακους, αν οχι ακους οτι σ αρεσει εκεινη τη στιγμη σε διπλανο tab  :Wink:

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## pet

Γιατί ρε φίλε να μην πληρωθείς. Μακάρι.

Είναι πολύ δύσκολος ο δρόμος προς την κορυφή στο youtube. 
Υπάρχει πόσος κόσμος με καλό περιεχόμενο και δεν έχει ούτε 1Κ subs.


Συνήθως θα πρέπει να ρίξεις και clickbait  videos αναγκαστικά, έστω και αν πάρεις αρνητικά votes, μετά σε θεωρεί το youtube άξιο λόγου....
Κάνε και κάμια έρευνα να δεις τι λέει ο κόσμος για το πως ανεβαίνεις.

Επίσης δεν είναι μόνο τα λεφτά, το να έχεις subs θα σου δώσει κίνητρο για να ανεβάζεις όλο και καλύτερο περιεχόμενο

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## Panoss

> υπάρχουν και κάτι εξαιρέσεις όπως ένας τύπος με φανταστηκές ξυλοκατασκευές, και ένας με Arduino tutorials.



Και ο johnnyq90.

----------

johngr (16-06-18)

----------


## michalism

> Και ο johnnyq90.



Είναι ελληνικό κανάλι αυτό; Λέει ότι είναι Αμερική :Confused1:

----------


## tsimpidas

οι youTubers απο χώρες που δεν συνεργάζεται το ΥοuTube επιχειρηματικα εχουν μικρες πιθανότητες να τα καταφέρουν μεσώ του AdSense
και μονο
συνήθως συνεργαζονται με εταιριες manager οπου μοιραζονται ενα ποσοστό από τα κέρδη αλλά η έδρα φαίνεται εκει που η εταιρία εδρεύει.

τα περιγραφει ο Ευτυχης Μπλετσας εδω= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj8fSdsEqWE

----------


## Panoss

Στο κανάλι του αναφέρει ως έδρα τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, αλλά:
Greece-based maker JohnnyQ90...
YouTube channel of Greek maker JohnnyQ90...    
Κι έχει αναφερθει κι εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι είναι Έλληνας.
Κι άμα δεις και βίντεό του θα δεις μέσα πού και πού πράγματα (αντικείμενα) ελληνικά.

----------

michalism (04-06-18)

----------


## johngr

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τα σχολια σας.εννοειτε πως θα λαβω σοβαρα υποψιν τα οσα λετε πιο πανω και καθε παρατηρηση-υποδειξη ειναι ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## johngr

> Μπράβο! Γράφτηκα κι εγώ στο κανάλι σου! Μια και είμαι συνδρομητής πλέον νομίζω πως μπορώ να ...ζητήσω κιόλας κάτι. Θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ αν γίνεται οδηγίες βήμα - βήμα για τις κατασκευές. Για το κουτί έκθεσης πλακετών δεν είδα π.χ. οδηγίες ούτε στο βίντεο ούτε στην σελίδα  Η παρουσίαση πάντως είναι πολύ καλή!



καλημερα.ευχαριστω. οσον αφορα για τις οδηγιες των κατασκευων δεν υπαρχουν οδηγιες βημα βημα γιατι τοτε που τις εφτιαχνα δεν βιντεοσκοπουσα τα σταδια της κατασκευης,γιατι δεν υπηρχε καναλι, απο δω και στο εξης ομως οτι φτιαχνω και θεωρω οτι μπορει να ενδιαφερει κι αλλους θα το βιντεοσκοπω.παντως αν χρειαζεσαι καποια διευκρινηση σε καποια κατασκευη που εχω ανεβασει θα χαρω να βοηθησω.
k

----------


## tsimpidas

> οι youTubers απο χώρες που δεν συνεργάζεται το ΥοuTube επιχειρηματικα εχουν μικρες πιθανότητες να τα καταφέρουν μεσώ του AdSense
> και μονο
> συνήθως συνεργαζονται με εταιριες manager οπου μοιραζονται ενα ποσοστό από τα κέρδη αλλά η έδρα φαίνεται εκει που η εταιρία εδρεύει.
> 
> τα περιγραφει ο Ευτυχης Μπλετσας εδω= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj8fSdsEqWE




και γενικα να κραταμε μικρο καλαθι,, γιατι 
ενας τυπος λεει οτι εβγαλε 7000 ευρο αλλα μαλλον 7 ευρο εχει βγαλει =

----------


## johngr

> Γιατί ρε φίλε να μην πληρωθείς. Μακάρι.
> 
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολος ο δρόμος προς την κορυφή στο youtube. 
> Υπάρχει πόσος κόσμος με καλό περιεχόμενο και δεν έχει ούτε 1Κ subs.
> 
> 
> Συνήθως θα πρέπει να ρίξεις και clickbait  videos αναγκαστικά, έστω και αν πάρεις αρνητικά votes, μετά σε θεωρεί το youtube άξιο λόγου....
> Κάνε και κάμια έρευνα να δεις τι λέει ο κόσμος για το πως ανεβαίνεις.
> 
> Επίσης δεν είναι μόνο τα λεφτά, το να έχεις subs θα σου δώσει κίνητρο για να ανεβάζεις όλο και καλύτερο περιεχόμενο



αυτο ακριβως σκεφηκα κι εγω.οτι τουλαχιστον μπορει σε καποιον κατι να φανει χρησιμο και να βλεπει το περιεχομενο που ανεβαζω.ετσι σου δινει και κινητρο και ικανοποιηση να ανεβασεις κι αλλα.κι εφοσον μου αρεσει να περνώ το χρονο μου φτιαχνωντας κατασκευες,πειραματιζωντας ,μονταζ μετα κλπ,γιατι οχι.περναει ευχαριστα κι η ωρα. τωρα αν μετα απο πολυ καιρο φτασει σε σημειο που να βγαζεις και κατι(που δεν το νομιζω) κι αυτο ευπροσδεκτο,τουλαχιστον να βγαινει και κανα σπασμενο απο αγορες εξαρτηματων για κατασκευες κ.λ.π.

----------

